
Kodi-wayland is coming (GSoC) - ruppertus
Philipp Kerling is working on reimplementing Wayland for Kodi as a part of Google Summer of Code 2017 project:
The work is in progress, but it seems that most stuff is already implemented (form Dashboard and Kodi forum).<p>Please take a look at those links:<p>GSoC 2017:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;summerofcode.withgoogle.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;#4913542374359040<p>Original proposal:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forum.kodi.tv&#x2F;showthread.php?tid=309254&amp;pid=2552143#pid2552143<p>Repository:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;pkerling&#x2F;xbmc<p>Dashboard:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;pkerling&#x2F;xbmc&#x2F;projects&#x2F;1<p>Topic in Kodi forum:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forum.kodi.tv&#x2F;showthread.php?tid=309254
======
ruppertus
GSoC 2017:
[https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/projects/#49135423743590...](https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/projects/#4913542374359040)

Original proposal:
[https://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=309254&pid=2552143#...](https://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=309254&pid=2552143#pid2552143)

Repository:
[https://github.com/pkerling/xbmc](https://github.com/pkerling/xbmc)

Dashboard:
[https://github.com/pkerling/xbmc/projects/1](https://github.com/pkerling/xbmc/projects/1)

Topic in Kodi forum:
[https://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=309254](https://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=309254)

